# Lampe Highlight video



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Summer highlight video of lampe.


Ripped from another site all credit to OP.


Ripped from another site, all credit goes to OP 


If you want to C&P

http://www.dpo.uab.edu/~jasonlee/lampe.WMV


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Sweet video! He is a big guy! Handles pretty nicely, really nicely for a big guy, wicked shooter and had a really nice pass in there. He should play small forward so he could stay out on the perimeter if the Knicks can afford to go without his rebounding.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

See my other thread to the rumors that he really beefed up. He also doesn't IMO seem to have the lateral quickness to guard say a Ricky Davis or other quicker shooting guards. I think the knicks are grooming him into a center. I hope I am wrong though and he is more Dirkish than I think.


Hopefully this video will entice Tapseer and H20 and others who have contributed to this board to start posting and digging around for Knicks news again.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Awesome*

Great Video!!!!First time I have seen him play.....

He has tremendous range,and is a big guy for 18.....

I dont care what Position he plays,as long a he plays....That boy is the future of the Knicks


----------

